

Salman Khan: Let's Use Video To Reinvent Education (Must Watch) - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/salman-khan-lets-use-video-to-reinvent-educat

======
phlux
"Let's Use Video To Reinvent Education "

That is exactly what I said should happen with Qwiki, in a comment I made on
Quora recently - and people thought I was nuts.

